# PICS!!!!!Polar Lights Jupiter Two On Launch Tower



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are some photos of my Polar Lights Jupiter Two on it's Launch Tower. It features a Fully lighted interior,Back lit panels, Working fusion core and upper bubble and a set of Flying Fret's Robinson family figures. Enjoy!! High Regards, Mark


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Very, very nice! Show quality!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Babaganoosh said:


> Very, very nice! Show quality!


 Thank you for the kind words!!!I LOVE THE JUPITER TWO!!!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Shoosh ! Looks good, Nice finish ! Almost makes me wanna do one................but not quite!
Dabbler


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Lets see some pictures of the interior and does the door ? Nice job


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Super job fellow Jerseyite. Did you scratch build the tower or is it an after market piece?
Jim


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> Shoosh ! Looks good, Nice finish ! Almost makes me wanna do one................but not quite!
> Dabbler


We have got to get you to do a spaceship model. Just one! :freak: 


Beatlepaul, really good job!
I already guessed you were a J2 fan. That is my 2nd favorite ship, after TOS Enterprise.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Lets see some pictures of the interior and does the door ? Nice job


. I will try and get some interior pics for you guys.No sir the hatch does not open. At this time I should say. Regards, Mark.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

looks mighty fine. Pop the top! I wanna see inside.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Love that ship!Great job.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm thinking of the same kinda deal to display MY latest J2 project. That would put the main window at about 4 feet up I think...


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi

awesome jupiter 2! it looks some duetronium cansisters are all it needs to launch. where did you get the launch cradle if i may ask?


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

yeah lets see inside at all the details dude


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great Job BeatlePaul! And I live close enough to you to actually see it live somday!
How come we haven't met yet?

I LOVE this ship! Can't wait to see what you've done inside!

MMM


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Did you make the launch tower yourself?

Everything looks great!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

excellent work BP ! wondering too if that's aftermarket resin or scratchbuilt . 
hb


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again Thanks for the kind words gentlemen. The launch tower is an After market Item I got off of Evil Bay a year or so ago. It's really not that accurate. Regards, Mark


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Great Job BeatlePaul! And I live close enough to you to actually see it live somday!
> How come we haven't met yet?
> 
> I LOVE this ship! Can't wait to see what you've done inside!
> ...


 Yeah we should try and hook up brother!!! Iam always in AAA Hobbies on the White Horse Pike!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mark,

I tried to e-mail you but it got returned as you are out of server space.
Do you go to Chiller Theatre? Let's try to PM offline...free up some space.

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Mark,
> 
> I tried to e-mail you but it got returned as you are out of server space.
> Do you go to Chiller Theatre? Let's try to PM offline...free up some space.
> ...


 Hey Brother . I will send you a PM. Regards, Mark


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Great work, beatlepaul!



> Shoosh ! Looks good, Nice finish ! Almost makes me wanna do one................but not quite!


Hey Dabbler!
There must be some spaceship you like!
Come on! Build just one!
You can do it!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Not really. I hate to sound "Grinchy", but they just don't appeal to me at all. I have said many times though that I do admire those who do them, and so well. Since I joined this BB I have seen some really fantastic work on them, and obviously that takes dedication, which due to a mutant gene rampant in my family, I do not possess.
Dabbler


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HOWever, I think I just lost a 'hand' of my Dilophosaurus. I may have to make him a "battle damaged dino". Does that count ??


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*unanswered question*

with the run away sales record of the PL Jupiter, I wonder why they didnt cash in on an optional launch gantry............kinda like why does Watermelon have seeds


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

looks great mark, any pics of the interior ? i want one of those launch cradles, where did you find it and what was the quality of it, any modifications needed to get it looking as good as it does ?
Bert


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

model maker said:


> looks great mark, any pics of the interior ? i want one of those launch cradles, where did you find it and what was the quality of it, any modifications needed to get it looking as good as it does ?
> Bert


Thanks Bert. When I find the time I will post Pic's of the interior. Again I purchased the cradle from a Seller On EBAY. I forget who. It is very crude and needs a lot of work. Regards, Mark


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I think whne I get around to building mine I will scratch build my tower and add the gantys also, I have some good pictures from Mikes jupiter 2 site where there was a big diorama made of the launch site.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> I think whne I get around to building mine I will scratch build my tower and add the gantys also, I have some good pictures from Mikes jupiter 2 site where there was a big diorama made of the launch site.


 That launch site was done by the great Jim Key. It's AWESOME. He is using the Lunar Models 16.5 Jupiter Two. Again it's really a work of art, Key is Fantastic. He has had several Lost In Space things going on. I think Key And Dave Merriman are two of the best modelers out there. I would lik to construct a similar thing with my customized Lunar 16.5 Jupiter Two.Regards, Mark


----------

